# Fisherman's Island Friday late



## Jeprox (Apr 6, 2007)

Any-one interested in fishing Boat Passage and out around the new breakwalls at the end of Fisherman's Island? It would be great to go with some-one with some local knowledge. Looking to blood my new Hobie Outback Fish and I understand that there are some thumper squire caught out there.
I believe that the security at the ramp is pretty good with a lot of video surveillance present?
Plan is to leave the ramp around the 16:00 mark.


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

G'day Jeprox
Can't make it Friday, but I was just talking about the same trip today.
It's a fair paddle out there from that ramp. Watch the wash from some of those tour boats that head out from the river. Looking forward to reading your trip report.


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck Jeprox!!


----------

